# Has AAM become less popular?



## Staples (1 Jun 2010)

The reason I ask is that there seems to be far fewer threads active at any one time.

It's not uncommon these days for a thread heading (e.g. work, careers etc) to have its last entry from the previous day. Even the "Miscellaneous Non-financial questions" section seems a lot slower. This would never have been the case a year ago when the last enty was never more than an hour old.

For some of the financial threads, the level of activity seems even slower.

It seems (to me anyway) that the concentation of debate is around a small number of issues in the don't askaboutmoney section.

Has anyone noticed this pattern?


----------



## indebtedgal (1 Jun 2010)

its after getting much quieter, i think a lot of other forums are too.. Were a lot of people contributing from work and now due to recession find themselves without jobs....


----------



## truthseeker (1 Jun 2010)

Yep - have definitely noticed a lot less posting going on.

I assume:

some of it is from moderation style (sometimes the posts to new users telling them they have a wrong title or misplaced posts are quite abrupt).
some of it is from other posters being less than polite.
some of it is due to discussion on house prices being banned.
some of it is due to less people online with the recession, although perhaps more are online as they are at home now and not working?
I could be wrong on any or all of the above.


----------



## ccbkd (1 Jun 2010)

Why ask about money, when there is so little of it about!!


----------



## Shawady (1 Jun 2010)

Staples said:


> For some of the financial threads, the level of activity seems even slower.


 
+1.
I have been surprised at the lack of comment in some of the threads in the NAMA & Banking forum.


----------



## Caveat (1 Jun 2010)

Shawady said:


> +1.
> I have been surprised at the lack of comment in some of the threads in the NAMA & Banking forum.


 
I think in terms of NAMA, current economic crisis etc, as newsworthy and discussion worthy as a lot of it may be, I sense there is a feeling of "Well what can you do?" or "What more is there to say?"

Kind of futility, resignation, cynicism and depression all rolled into one?


----------



## Towger (1 Jun 2010)

Shawady said:


> +1.
> I have been surprised at the lack of comment in some of the threads in the NAMA & Banking forum.


 
It gets to the stage where there is no point. The Government throws another 2Bn at Anglo yesterday, there is no point in getting depressed discussing when the IMF is coming in, Hyper Inflation, Wakening up in the morning and finding out the Punt has returned, queing for food and how long are our grand children are going to be paying for it all.


----------



## Sunny (1 Jun 2010)

Yeah, I think there is a certain sense of resignation about everything.

I still read forums like Irisheconomy.ie and it's still the same arguments going back and forth. What's the point. 

We should cut public sector pay though. (Joke)


----------



## Shawady (1 Jun 2010)

Sunny said:


> We should cut public sector pay though. (Joke)


 
Thats the second thread today you joked about public sector. Sure its a joke?


----------



## Sunny (1 Jun 2010)

Shawady said:


> Thats the second thread today you joked about public sector. Sure its a joke?


 
I know. I am secretly hoping that if I bring it up enough, I can start another round of public sector v private sector debate. They were the good old days!


----------



## UptheDeise (1 Jun 2010)

I've notice this myself and not just with this forum. I think facebook is taking over.


----------



## lightswitch (1 Jun 2010)

I was never a huge forum user but I do find myself using them less and less.   I don't use facebook as I value my privacy too much.  I reckon truthseekers points are very valid.  I sometimes find myself responding to threads simply because there are so few controversial or rebelious comments.  Its all very "safe" and very "well behaved" and a bit "sheep like".  The current car tax thread on letting off steam is a typical example, no offence to anyone


----------



## thedaras (1 Jun 2010)

Perhaps those of you who find AAM too "safe", "well behaved",have issues with the "moderation" style, or house price discussions being banned,could try boards.ie.
That may be more your style??


----------



## MrMan (2 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Perhaps those of you who find AAM too "safe", "well behaved",have issues with the "moderation" style, or house price discussions being banned,could try boards.ie.
> That may be more your style??


I'm not taking issue with you on this, but that reply is quite typical of the response people have received here when they have questioned the ban etc. Maybe they are taking the advice and seeking forums elsewhere.


----------



## Firefly (2 Jun 2010)

I was only thinking this myself last week that things have gotten a tad quieter...perhaps all of the typical topics have been discussed and only new events are getting "air time".


----------



## tiger (2 Jun 2010)

There used to be a section at the bottom of the page with no. of users online, and max users online, but I don't see it any more.


----------



## fobs (2 Jun 2010)

thedaras said:


> Perhaps those of you who find AAM too "safe", "well behaved",have issues with the "moderation" style, or house price discussions being banned,could try boards.ie.
> That may be more your style??


 
Or they could try to mix it up a bit and get more users involved. I feel anytime a discussion get going here posts are either removed with a off-topic comment or they die a death due to rudeness on behalf of some contributors.

Agree that the moderation style is terrible for new users. If you don't put a post in the right forum it is often just locked not giving a new user a chance. 

Feel the money makeover section is very good but people often give very rude and inconsiderate replies to people who are obviously in a bad situation which can't encourage others to open up!


----------



## Towger (2 Jun 2010)

tiger said:


> There used to be a section at the bottom of the page with no. of users online, and max users online, but I don't see it any more.


 
It is on the bottom of the main page :
Threads: 116,477, Posts: 962,202, Members: 30,779 
Welcome to our newest member, 

Here is the same from P45.net site which is now almost dead:
Members: 28,464
Threads: 93,905
Posts: 1,955,395


----------



## Betsy Og (2 Jun 2010)

To echo some of the earlier comments, as the financial world has swung to "the dark side" maybe its too depressing to discuss things which has slipped beyond our control (NAMA, Anglo etc).

The other thing is that, as summer approaches, the appetite for serious debate probably wanes - we'd all rather be on a beach with a book.


----------



## VOR (2 Jun 2010)

MrMan said:


> I'm not taking issue with you on this, but that reply is quite typical of the response people have received here when they have questioned the ban etc. Maybe they are taking the advice and seeking forums elsewhere.



+1 MrMan.

I certainly believe it is quieter. I agree that the mederating style plays a part. But the topics are more important. And there's very little left to say about NAMA, the public sector, bad drivers, inconsiderate call centres, the RC church that has not already been said.

Oh, and I almost forgot. You can't use the site properly on a mobile. Big drawback IMO


----------



## liaconn (2 Jun 2010)

I agree it's become really quiet in the last six months or so. In Letting off Steam, the same threads seem to stay at the top of the board for days and days, with a few intermittent comments being made. At one time, if you went off for five minutes and came back, there would be loads of new stuff to read.

I think a lot of people got really fed up with the public sector 'yes you are.....no we're not' threads which seemed to dominate the board last year and began to switch off.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Jun 2010)

Maybe people are using social media like Twitter and Facebook to express what they formerly may have expressed via AAM ?

Also, I mainly post to AAM from work. If I were not at work ..


----------



## truthseeker (2 Jun 2010)

MrMan said:


> I'm not taking issue with you on this, but that reply is quite typical of the response people have received here when they have questioned the ban etc. Maybe they are taking the advice and seeking forums elsewhere.


 
+1 MrMan.


----------



## michaelm (2 Jun 2010)

I don't think that the rules/moderation have changed much over time so I'm not sure one could point to that for a decline in activity.  Many questions have been asked and answered many times over; perhaps people find much of what they need by searching the the site.  IMHO reducing the number of forums and eliminating sub-forums would be an improvement.


----------



## Boyd (2 Jun 2010)

Its hard to know why but recently I have dwindled from using the site (I only have 170 posts but I left and reregistered). There is no specific reason TBH I think i'm just bored of it, from NAMA to public sector. I seem to have much less interest in posting anymore, perhaps i've found better things to do outdoors etc, I am doing more sport than before and dont really need to find out anything at the moment. 

Also I have no mortgage, no loans, I know what savings accounts are good so that cuts down a large portion of AAM. As someone mentioned above many many questions have been asked and answered from rent relief to advice on importing cars from UK - perhaps there exists a finite questions one can askaboutmoney while retaining peoples interest, I dunno?


----------



## RMCF (2 Jun 2010)

Maybe it dawned on many folk that airing your thoughts and rants on the internet is generally pretty worthless and a waste of time?


----------



## Teatime (2 Jun 2010)

It's the terror of knowing
What the world is about
Watching some good friends
Screaming 'Let me out'
Pray tomorrow - gets me higher
Pressure on people - people on streets


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Jun 2010)

Teatime said:


> It's the terror of knowing
> What the world is about
> Watching some good friends
> Screaming 'Let me out'
> ...



From GUBU to NAMA and now inevitably to Ga Ga ! Don't you just miss Freddie .


----------



## mathepac (2 Jun 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> ... Don't you just miss Freddie .


Yes - a giant. Saw a few clips of him recently on Guitar Heroes and I'm in a Rock 'n Roll Band on BBC.


----------



## Caveat (2 Jun 2010)

What a song though! 

It has this epic feel but it's only a standard 3 minutes or so. Probably the last truly great recording from both Freddie and the boys and Mr Bowie.

That's the problem with _The Depths_ these days- not enough music related threads. The food of love, the ultimate emotional panacea.

Someone start one, go on, I'm always doing it.


----------



## thedaras (2 Jun 2010)

MrMan said:


> I'm not taking issue with you on this, but that reply is quite typical of the response people have received here when they have questioned the ban etc. Maybe they are taking the advice and seeking forums elsewhere.



I don't know what all this complaining about AAm is about..its not as if any of those who are moaning are not guilty of some of the responses which are being complained about now!
Plus.. I presume those who are moaning also read the rules..and still signed up.
Plus ,just because some of you are tired of hearing public sector arguments etc,does not mean that others are.
Plus there are many people who join up on a daily basis who add to the "letting off steam" and Depths" but who need to get 50 posts before they can post there.
Its a bit like someone complaining about sitting on a nail..get up off the nial!!

Posting Guidelines
The primary function of Askaboutmoney is to provide answers to practical questions. *The forum is moderated more heavily than most other forums. If you can't adhere to these Posting Guidelines, please find some other website. *Some forums have Posting Guidelines specific to that forum. Please make sure to read these additional Posting Guidelines before posting in that forum.
Askaboutmoney is heavily moderated so read these guidelines
1 Post in the right forum
2 Absolutely no bad language or profanities
3 Please make the heading of your question relevant
4 Please write clearly and avoid using text speak or all capital letters
5 No advertising, no private "for sale" or "wanted" ads.
6 Putting a link to your own website in a post
7 No defamation
8 Use the "quote" button sparingly
9 Do not bump posts. Do not duplicate posts.
10 Do not abuse other posters
11 We don't discuss individual shares
12 Discussion of House Prices is temporarily banned
13 Please respect copyright
14 Please don't address specific queries directly to individual moderators or other contributors
15 Please respect the privacy of others
16 If you are not a Frequent Poster, please do not Let Off Steam of Shoot the Breeze
17 Do not post links without commentary
18 Please identify any conflicts of interest
19 Please stay on topic
20 Please don't discuss medical issues including weight loss
21 We do not discuss moderators' decisions


----------



## mathepac (2 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> ... Someone start one, go on, I'm always doing it.


No you're not, I am, permanently, for ever and for a long time as well, so there (stamps foot).


----------



## Welfarite (3 Jun 2010)

I think AAM is a barometer of the state of the country, in a sense. While the financial threads have got quieter over the past year or two (less 'investors' out there?), the Welfare and State Benefits forum (where I am most active) has been busier than ever; so much so that a 'sub-forum' for Redundancy and Jobseekers queries has been set up. In saying that, I have noticed the traffic on these threads slowing down in the past few months. Signs of an economic recovery perhaps? 
It would be interesting to compare the types of queries posted four years ago with those posted nowadays; 'Homes and gardens' probably had queries regarding installation of decking/exotic rockeries back then whereas now the queries are probably about how to grow your own vegetables!


----------



## lightswitch (3 Jun 2010)

Welfarite,  You are so right, there has been a massive shift in they types of questions asked on this site.   Also a lot of frequent posters, developers / speculators have disappeared.

With regard to the turn around I saw on RTE last night that we are now at 13.5% unemployed, minimum.  This is the highest figure the state has ever experienced and excludes people on Lone Parents Allowances, OAP's, Widows pensions, disability, FAS, Students, CE Scheems ect...... shocking stuff for someone like me who left school in the mid 80's.

With regard to the Gardening questions you are so right there too.  I have always grown my own veg, in a small way, but more and more people seem to be doing it now than ever.  A very good thing imo.


----------



## Latrade (3 Jun 2010)

I'm not sure its the moderation. I don't find it excessive as long as people are civil.

I think it's across the board a general malaise or overfill of discussing the current situation. And as a money orientated website, that's going to have some drop off in traffic.

My other theory is that AAM is like a marriage, and after all the public sector debates we're in that situation where we've all said things we shouldn't, and now we're in that uncomfortable, being civil but quiet spell.


----------



## michaelm (3 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> What a song though!
> 
> It has this epic feel but it's only a standard 3 minutes or so. Probably the last truly great recording from both Freddie and the boys and Mr Bowie.
> 
> ...


How good is this song.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Jun 2010)

lightswitch said:


> With regard to the turn around I saw on RTE last night that we are now at 13.5% unemployed, minimum. This is the highest figure the state has ever experienced and excludes people on Lone Parents Allowances, OAP's, Widows pensions, disability, FAS, Students, CE Scheems ect...... shocking stuff for someone like me who left school in the mid 80's.


Actually, it was 17.3% in 1985 and 15.7% in 1993!


----------



## gebbel (3 Jun 2010)

VOR said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot. You can't use the site properly on a mobile. Big drawback IMO


 
Totally agree. Raised before  Note my post at the very end of that thread which would solve this.


----------



## MugsGame (3 Jun 2010)

From our Google Analytics: visitors in the last 12 months appear to be up 13% compared to the previous 12. But the last 30 days are down 8% compared to the previous 30. Monthly figures may need to be adjusted for the season (long winter evenings on the Internet?) and economy (less people in work posting or in the country to post in the first place.).



Visits|Avg. Time on Site|Bounce Rate|%Change in Visits|Period|Compared to|
7,442,021|00:03:31|62.84%|13.18%|Jun 2, 2009 - Jun 2, 2010|Jun 1, 2008 - Jun 1, 2009
553,287|00:03:23|62.58%|-7.76%|May 3, 2010 - Jun 2, 2010|Apr 2, 2010 - May 2, 2010
6,590,768|00:04:43|54.70%|57.20%|Jun 2, 2008 - Jun 2, 2009|Jun 1, 2007 - Jun 1 2008
267,542|00:06:44|34.43%|n/a|May 6, 2007 - Jun 5, 2007|n/aNote: a visit is counted as a single user viewing multiple pages (page views) during the same browsing session.

I would say that visitors are about the same as a year ago, but posts are down. This tallies with the decrease in  length of visit and higher bounce rate.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jun 2010)

Thanks Mugs

Looks about right. 

I don't keep a record of the the number of posts, but they seem about the same or a little lower. 

I don't visit the Depths, so that might be getting a lot quieter or busier - I just wouldn't know or care. 

We don't chase big numbers. We could increase our numbers through allowing discussion of more issues e.g. property prices; shares and medical issues. We could allow anyone post in The Depths. But that is not really the role of Askaboutmoney. 

Brendan


----------



## Welfarite (4 Jun 2010)

Interesting figures, Mugs! I have to say that the quality of the site outwieghs any quantity of visits/visitors for me. This, in my opinin is due to the tight moderation policy which has helped maintain a high quality of posts. It is rare that a thread is not interesting and informative. Other forums drive me mad with ill-informed posts, off-topic and inane comments and poor moderation. 
I still maintain that AAM is a great barometer for Irish society!


----------



## AgathaC (4 Jun 2010)

Welfarite said:


> Interesting figures, Mugs! I have to say that the quality of the site outwieghs any quantity of visits/visitors for me. This, in my opinin is due to the tight moderation policy which has helped maintain a high quality of posts. It is rare that a thread is not interesting and informative. Other forums drive me mad with ill-informed posts, off-topic and inane comments and poor moderation.


 
 +1. My only regret re AAM is that I didnt discover the site a lot sooner. I have learned a lot and received a lot of helpful answers on it.


----------



## mathepac (4 Jun 2010)

AgathaC said:


> +1...


+1 for me too. Excellent post Welfarite.


----------



## Caveat (4 Jun 2010)

Another +1 for the moderation style - and I say that as someone who has fallen foul of it occasionally. It's what makes the site in many ways and weeds out most of the messers.


----------



## liaconn (8 Jun 2010)

I also agree with the moderation style. I have posted on neighbours.ie where there is little or no moderation, and  I eventually stopped because one or two really dangerous sounding individuals started posting, completely unchecked, and it became really unnerving. When a forum is open to everyone, you really do have to have strict moderation or any nutcase can just run riot.


----------



## Purple (8 Jun 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I don't visit the Depths, so that might be getting a lot quieter or busier - I just wouldn't know or care.


 ...and yet here you are...


----------



## Vanilla (8 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> ...and yet here you are...


 
LOL, cheeky.


----------



## Protocol (8 Jun 2010)

I feel that the level of discourse and quality of debate on AAM are superior than on Boards.ie.


----------



## Towger (9 Jun 2010)

Protocol said:


> I feel that the level of discourse and quality of debate on AAM are superior than on Boards.ie.


 
You mean to say that we are not spotty teenagers and/or gun toting hillbillies?


----------



## carpedeum (10 Jun 2010)

Personally, I have experienced redundancy and have had to make subsequent career, investment and pension decisions in recent years. The advice on AAM has been invaluable.  The NAMA and financial crisis threads have also been great from an explanatory point of view....especially when my kids ask questions! Plunging The Depths is therapeutic escapism!


----------



## DavyJones (10 Jun 2010)

AAM is an information service as far as I see it. There isn't a lot of chat so it doesn't hold certain types of people. Most of the regulars answer questions related to their profession/experience. 

I remember my first visit here and was helped out greatly by a thread I didn't even contribute too. I could simply have left then, but I felt I owed the place something so signed up and answered questions in my field as best I could. Once I hit 2000 posts we are even


----------



## BOXtheFOX (11 Jun 2010)

As a regular contributor to the Dublin forum on  and Destination Expert, I still find that my first port of call is to AAM. The variety of topics and helpful advice from others has been a valuable source of information. I can also Let Off Steam now and again after answering for the 1000th time how someone gets from Dublin Airport to Grafton Street.
Best of Luck.


----------



## Firefly (11 Jun 2010)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I can also Let Off Steam now and again after answering for the 1000th time how someone gets from Dublin Airport to Grafton Street.
> Best of Luck.


 
The 747 to O'Connell Street and walk via Westmoreland St?


----------



## Towger (11 Jun 2010)

If you are flush with cash get the Aircoach, if every cent counts and you have all the time in the world the 16A.


----------



## Teatime (11 Jun 2010)

Insanity laughs under pressure we're cracking
Can't we give ourselves one more chance
Why can't we give love that one more chance
Why can't we give love give love give love give love
give love give love give love give love give love
'Cause love's such an old fashioned word
And love dares you to care for
The people on the edge of the night
And love dares you to change our way of
Caring about ourselves
This is our last dance
This is ourselves
Under pressure
Under pressure
Pressure


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Jun 2010)

Protocol said:


> I feel that the level of discourse and quality of debate on AAM are _*superior than*_ on Boards.ie.


I think you'll find that it's 'superior _*to* that found_ on Boards.ie'.


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2010)

...and it’s more educational (see above  )


----------



## AlastairSC (25 Jun 2010)

+1 for moderation. Firm mod is needed (a little off-putting to new members, perhaps, but the rest of us know what to expect). 

My theory also is fewer people posting from work - maybe fewer at work or just working harder!


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Jun 2010)

DavyJones said:


> Once I hit 2000 posts we are even


 
As our resident authority on heating/plumbing etc. you better not think that you can do a runner and let your country down   we'll send the Doc out lookin' for ya.


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Jun 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> As our resident authority on heating/plumbing etc.  *you better not* think that you can do a runner and let your country down   we'll send the Doc out lookin' for ya.



You HAD better not !


----------



## Sumatra (27 Jun 2010)

The ones who are left are the ones AAM strives to serve.


----------



## Chocks away (27 Jun 2010)

Purple said:


> ...and yet here you are...


SIMPLE! Wherever you go .......... there you are


----------

